# UFC 103: Franklin vs. Belfort



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

September 19, 2009
American Airlines Center
Dallas, Texas


*Main Card :*

*Catchweight (195 lb) bout: Rich Franklin vs. Vitor Belfort
Heavyweight bout: Mirko Filipović vs. Junior dos Santos
Welterweight bout: Martin Kampmann vs. Paul Daley
Welterweight bout: Josh Koscheck vs. Frank Trigg
Lightweight bout: Tyson Griffin vs. Hermes Franca*


*Preliminary Card :*

*Lightweight bout: Efrain Escudero vs. Cole Miller 
Middleweight bout: Drew McFedries vs. Tomasz Drwal 
Lightweight bout: Jim Miller vs. Steve Lopez
Lightweight bout: Rafaello Oliveira vs. Nik Lentz
Welterweight bout: Rick Story vs. Brian Foster
Light Heavyweight bout: Eliot Marshall vs. Jason Brilz
Light Heavyweight bout: Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Igor Pokrajac
Lightweight bout: Rob Emerson vs. Rafael dos Anjos*

_note : Spike TV will air a portion of the UFC pay-per-view undercard live to its audience for the first time ever, as the network presents bouts from UFC® 103 in Dallas, TX, commercial-free live Saturday, September 19 at 9:00pm ET/6:00pm PT. This telecast will mark the first time the network will air a fight-card without commercial interruption_
source : http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventdetail.home&eid=2345







​


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

So with a semi-competent main event this card is looking pretty damn stacked. 

It wont get the man in the street to get amped up but it certainly something for the hardcore fans to get excited about.

My only question is how will they sort out the main card to accomodate the Cro Cop/Dos Santos bout? Hopefully another six-fight card...


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

or they get Efrain Escudero vs. Cole Miller down to the prelim where it belongs...... on a fight night


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

N1™;949660 said:


> or they get Efrain Escudero vs. Cole Miller down to the prelim where it belongs...... on a fight night


Too right. No one gives a s**t about that fight compared to everything else that night. But I just dont see the UFC burying a new TUF champion in his first fight.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

I cant wait.. I hope Belfort continues his old style of fighting and KO's Jim Carey's ass.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

OK so the fight now make slightly more sense for Vitor and slightly less sense for Rich "Dana's Bitch" Franklin.

195lbs Catchweight

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15699/ric...195-pounds-as-per-his-request-for-ufc-103.mma

Source: MMAJunkie.com



> First the opponent, now the weight class?
> 
> Former UFC middleweight champion Rich Franklin's (25-4 MMA, 12-3 UFC) training plans continue to change, and a recently announced UFC 103 main-event bout with Vitor Belfort (16-8 MMA, 7-4 UFC) will now take place at a catchweight of 195 pounds instead of the originally announced light heavyweight class.
> 
> ...


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

updated. cro-cop vs santos is on the main card !! The UFC is frickin awsome these days.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

N1™ said:


> *Light Heavyweight bout: Rich Franklin vs. Vitor Belfort
> Heavyweight bout: Mirko Filipović vs. Junior dos Santos
> Welterweight bout: Mike Swick vs. Martin Kampmann*​


:drool01::drool01::drool01:

However, since i like both Franklin and Belfort a lot it sucks that I'll have to see one of them lose. I guess I'll be rooting for Belfort though, since it's his UFC comeback fight and all. But at the same time I'm still pissed about Franklin getting robbed of his win against Hendo and I want him to get a few wins too... Lots of mixed feelings there but I'm excited.

I expect Junior to K CroCop TFO, but it would be great to see CroCop performing well. At least I expect to get to see either a brutal KO or the comeback of Mirko, so it should be good.

Swick vs Kampmann is going to be a war. I hope Martin wins but I guess my bets are on Swick. Btw, is this fight still for the next WW title shot?


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope Vitor can put an end to the Rich "UFC Hype Machine" Franklin fiasco. 

*WAR FAST HANDS!*


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I love me some Vitor, but let's not pretend Franklin isn't an excellent fighter.

Vitor will need to make sure his conditioning is top-notch. Franklin won't gas.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Swick vs Kampmann is going to be a war. I hope Martin wins but I guess my bets are on Swick. Btw, is this fight still for the next WW title shot?


According to Joe Silva it will be.


Oh man, this card is so ******* stacked.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm very excited for the Franklin fight. I know everyone's hating on the Cole Efrain fight, but I actually think its a really good match up. Definitely something I want to see.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I actually see Franklin submitting Belfort.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I actually see Franklin submitting Belfort.


Thats a pretty bold statement .. Vitor has been training bjj since the age of 12 and has only been caught in a Guillotine Choke once in mma and that can happen to the best of them..


----------



## thunderstruck (Aug 3, 2009)

i can see this franklin vs belfort being a potential candidate for fight of the year . belfort well want to send a statement to the other lhws and franklin will want to prove hes elite and might even be a bit upset his shot at redemption was taken away . WAR BOTH these guys ! i see a wand vs chuck type slugfest a brewing here .


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

wtf, franklin vs belfort? yesssss. i've been away for mma anything too long i miss things.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Vitor is gonna use Franklin's head like a speedbag!


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Belfort vs Franklin should be a great fight. On recent form Belfort should be a solid favourite but Franklin is wily enough to spring an upset. 
Watching a HL clip of Vitors early UFC fights pretty much solidified my interest in MMA so it's going to be great to see him return. I think his career can be paralleled with BJ Penn's and I expect the "new" Vitor will be quite dominant.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Paul Daley Vs. Brian Foster

Looking forward to the outcome of this fight - that's if I don't get to see it.

Being from the UK I am obviously rooting for Semtex, It looks like I'm going to a fan of this lad, there is some weird coincidence with british fighters in the UFC at the moment.

Both Semtx and Dan Hardy both fought their first proffessional fights in Bracknell - England, allbeit on different cards. For those that don't know, Bracknell its absolutely tiny - there is one sports centre with a swimming pool and thats about it, no idea they help MMA shows here back in the day!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

looks like they actually listened to the fans on Efrain Escudero vs. Cole Miller being the 3. fight from the main event was ridicules


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope Franklin takes Vitor to the ground and submits him. Franklin will get his ass knocked out if he tries to strike with Vitor on the standup game.


----------



## Armythug (Aug 11, 2009)

Franklin is good. Seems like the only person that has really dominated Franklin is Spider Silva. Vitor is a beast but I can't see him stopping Franklin.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Armythug said:


> Franklin is good. Seems like the only person that has really dominated Franklin is Spider Silva. Vitor is a beast but I can't see him stopping Franklin.


All depends on what Vitor shows up,could go either way.
Being Vitors first fight back in the UFC he will probably kill poor Rich.imo


----------



## Ace962 (Aug 11, 2009)

As much as I hate to say it, I think Vitor is going to stop my boy Rich via TKO. Hopefully Rich can come in with a smart gameplan and eek out a decision but I don't really see it happening.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Is this going to be free or on payperview,,,, I hope it is free, I am not excited at all about the quality of fights,, I am defintly not going to pay for this card,, just my opinion,


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I dunno if Franklin can handle Vitor's hand speed. Not many people have stood toe to toe with Vitor and lived to tell about it. He had a war with Chuck, when Chuck was in his prime and that fight was VERY close.

I dont think Franklin's chin can hold up to Vitor's hands. I see Vitor exploding back on the scene with a KO in either the late 1st or early 2nd.

This is a great card. No huge names, but 5 solid fights. Way better than 102.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Armythug said:


> Franklin is good. *Seems like the only person that has really dominated Franklin is Spider Silva*. Vitor is a beast but I can't see him stopping Franklin.


you can add Machida to that list :


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think franklin will win by just keep taking him down. I know vitor is good but depends on what vitor shows up


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

jongurley said:


> Is this going to be free or on payperview,,,, I hope it is free, I am not excited at all about the quality of fights,, I am defintly not going to pay for this card,, just my opinion,


Great card or not I got to go it;s only 15 miles from my house, UFN on wed the 16th is about 3 1/2 hrs away but my aunt lives in Okla. city so I may get to be at 2 UFC events in 4 days.. if I can get in at Okla. city event..kinda excited about it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Franklin is on another level IMHO. Franklin has amazing standup, and could trade if he wants to. It's probably a better game plan to take the fight to the ground. Very excited for this fight.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Catchweight (195 lb) bout: *Rich Franklin* vs. Vitor Belfort 
Heavyweight bout: Mirko Filipović vs. *Junior dos Santo*s 
Welterweight bout: *Mike Swick* vs. Martin Kampmann 
Welterweight bout: *Josh Koschec*k vs. Frank Trigg
Lightweight bout: *Tyson Griffin vs. Hermes Franca** 


Preliminary Card 

Lightweight bout: Efrain Escudero vs. *Cole Miller*
Lightweight bout: Jim Miller vs. *Thiago Tavares* 
Welterweight bout: *Paul Daley* vs. Brian Foster
Middleweight bout: Drew McFedries vs. *Tomasz Drwal*
Light Heavyweight bout: Eliot Marshall vs. *Jason Brilz*
Lightweight bout: *Dan Lauzon* vs. Rafaello Oliveira 
Lightweight bout: Rafael dos Anjos vs. *Rob Emerson*





* Tyson Griffin vs. Hermes Franca: i just don't know who to pick. 
both have been beaten solidly by Sherk & Edgar
 
both beat the hell out of Arillio

Hermes got that whole "tested positive" against him (or for him to win illegally)

Griffin never broken through that "gatekeeper" status

Hermes has great BJJ, which seems to be stopped by good wrestling.

Griffin has great wrestling, which can be countered by good BJJ.


i'm going to offically call this one a DRAW! i cannot see this either way.


----------



## Armythug (Aug 11, 2009)

N1™ said:


> you can add Machida to that list :


Hahaha damn...Rich got ganked. Thanks for educating me on that one Brotha. 

Off topic comment but I think that Rich should stay clear of the LHW division and just do Middle weight. There is no need for him to follow Spider Silva hahah. That would be suicide. Starting with Belfort, Rich will own the middle weight class as long as Spider Silva is gone.


----------



## BustingNecks (Aug 10, 2009)

I do not like belfort leaving 185. He has dominated at 185, not to mention his head has been straight also. Belfort will own anyone at 185. Not so sure at 195 or 205. If what I believe is true in that Belfort can beat Silva at 185 then I have to believe Franklin will go down to Belfort quick just like he did to Silva.

Belfort~TKO~1st round


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Simmi said:


> OK so the fight now make slightly more sense for Vitor and slightly less sense for Rich "Dana's Bitch" Franklin.
> 
> 195lbs Catchweight
> 
> ...


If you think about it Franklin's days of being a champ are probably behind him.He is probably the second or third best middleweight in the UFC, but it would be quite an achievement If "Ace" could climb the light heavyweight ladder, highly unlikely in my humble opinion.So he is just trying to take big fights and see what happens.This fight interests me, at any weight, and I am not really a Franklin fan.


----------



## WELOVEMMA (Aug 17, 2009)

franklin tko round 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

Any chance that the winner of this Franklin/Belfort gets the winner of Shogun/Machida?

May seem crazy but the light heavyweight landscape is changing. All the big guns have been taken down a notch -- Griffin, Rashad, Wanderlei, etc. -- so someone new is due for a shot. Maybe Belfort or Franklin? 

If Belfort wins and Dana doesn't want to give him a title shot yet, he could fight Anderson Silva...


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Kampmann should easily destroy Swick, I want Tyson Griffin to win, his wrestling has really got better since he started training with Couture. One of my favorites. I think and hope Belfort knocks out Franklin... Thats all I really care about


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

i have franklin in this one. i dont think belfort is in his old form at all.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Appologies if this has already been posted.

Reports are coming out that the undercard is going to be on TV for free. All part of competing with the Mayweather fight for eyeballs.

http://www.themmadigest.com/2009/08...ior-to-a-ufc-pay-per-view-for-the-first-time/



> Spike TV will air a portion of the UFC pay-per-view undercard live to its audience for the first time ever, as the network presents bouts from UFC 103 in Dallas, TX commercial-free live Saturday, September 19 at 9:00pm ET/6:00pm PT. This telecast will mark the first time the network will air a fight-card without commercial interruption.
> “Providing an action-packed UFC pay-per-view, live and commercial free, to our viewers on both coasts, further illustrates Spike TV and the UFC’s commitment to its fans,” said Kevin Kay, president, Spike TV.
> Emanating from the American Airlines Center, the undercard features high-action battles with some top rising stars in the UFC lightweight division.
> “The Ultimate Fighter 8” winner Efrain Escudero (12-0), an All American collegiate wrestler fighting out of Tempe, AZ puts his undefeated record on the line against “The Ultimate Fighter 5” alum Cole Miller (15-3). Fighting with American Top Team in Coconut Creek, FL, Miller won four out of five fights in the Octagon including a victory over the controversial “The Ultimate Fighter 8” Junie Browning last April.
> Also on the undercard, hard-hitting veteran Drew McFedries (8-5) fighting out of Bettendorf, Iowa, is coming off an impressive victory (TKO in the 1st) in his last fight against Xavier Foupa-Pokam. His opponent is Polish native Tomasz Drwal (16-2), training currently in San Diego who has won his last two contests in the Octagon, including a victory over Mike Ciesnolevicz in June.


----------



## MMAFAN09 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Ufc 103*

I am a big UFC Fan and a fan of the forum. I work at the Sheraton Dallas Hotel, and we are offering special room rates for UFC 103 taking place at the American Airlines Center. Form more information, please visit http://www.sheratondallashotel.com/ufc103. The rates include free self parking. Looking forward to the UFC coming Dallas. I am sure it will be a great show. 

Thanks,

Sheraton Dallas
http://www.sheratondallashotel.com


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bad news, Dan Lauzon was hurt in training and is off the 103 card:



> A back injury suffered in training has forced Affliction transplant Dan Lauzon off his scheduled lightweight bout against Rafaello Oliveira at UFC 103. The fight was set for September 19 from the American Airlines Center in Dallas, Texas. News of the injury cames via MMAWeekly.com. Both Lauzon and Oliveira's contracts were transferred to the UFC following the demise of Afflcition's MMA operations as first reported here at FiveKnuckles.com.
> 
> Lauzon is currently riding an 8-fight win streak, with his most recent win coming against Bobby Green at Affliction: "Day of Reckoning" in January. Prior to his hot streak, he lost two straight, including a loss in his previous stint in the UFC against Spencer Fisher at UFC 64. The World Championship Fighting veteran sports a superb MMA record of 12-2, with 6 wins by TKO or KO and 6 by submission.
> 
> ...


http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Dan-Lauzon-forced-off-UFC-103-event.html


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I hope this is not a payperview, I hope they let it go for free,, this reminds me of the affliction type card(sylvia vs. fedor), there are alot of fighters that are decent but past there prime,,


----------



## I RAMPAGE Ix (Aug 31, 2009)

franklin is just getting too annoying. hes in every like 4 cards damn i wish belfort would win but just not so sure. cro cop will kick asss


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

BustingNecks said:


> I do not like belfort leaving 185. He has dominated at 185, not to mention his head has been straight also. Belfort will own anyone at 185. Not so sure at 195 or 205. If what I believe is true in that Belfort can beat Silva at 185 then I have to believe Franklin will go down to Belfort quick just like he did to Silva.
> 
> Belfort~TKO~1st round


If by anyone, you mean anyone in the UFC, then you are only slightly incorrect, but if by anyone you mean anyone...then you are way wrong. Mousasi, Manhoef, Misaki, Akiyama, Marquardt, Okami, Lombard, etc are all better IMO. And of course Hendo and maybe Wand.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

anyone else looking forward to franca vs griffin?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

malice said:


> anyone else looking forward to franca vs griffin?


actually no...i think that will be one of the most boring fights on the card...may be exciting with transitions and such, but i have a feeling neither guy will do much damage to the other.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Hopeing Belfort takes this one. So is Franklin only doing catch weight now, or just until Silva gets out of the division?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

*Hey Watch The Preview Here.*

Just uploaded the 10 min preview for people to watch here, It will likely get taken down at some point.

EDIT: C'mon people, watch the preview I went through some boredum uploading this for you cracks.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

The Belfort of old will return and KO Franklin in the opening round


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

LCRaiders said:


> The Belfort of old will return and KO Franklin in the opening round


This is a bold prediction, and I like it. As much as I want to go for Belfort, I can't get over Franklin surviving the early storm and winning a decision.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> This is a bold prediction, and I like it. As much as I want to go for Belfort, I can't get over Franklin surviving the early storm and winning a decision.


That's a nice fantasy but with Franklin's glass jaw and Vitor's fast hands he's going down faster than a 2 dollar hooker.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

TimeStalker said:


> That's a nice fantasy but with Franklin's glass jaw and Vitor's fast hands he's going down faster than a 2 dollar hooker.


or a resident of Arkansas on their cousin :thumb02:

But I think Franklin wins as much as I want to believe Vitor is back, I won't until he dominates a very good fighter (i.e. Rich)


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TimeStalker said:


> That's a nice fantasy but with Franklin's glass jaw and Vitor's fast hands he's going down faster than a 2 dollar hooker.


Franklin's glass jaw? Yeah because hes been KO'd so much right? Because Anderson KO'd him with one shot right? Because heavy handed Dan Henderson was able to KO him? And Wandy connected and KO'd him right? 

Rich has a strong jaw and excellent recovery. You fail.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rick Story is said to be taking the Foster fight on 103 on short notice:



> The UFC 103 fight card may finally be set as Rick Story fills the slot vacated by Paul Daley to take on UFC newcomer Brian Foster. News of Story's insertion in the bout came via MMAjunkie.com.
> 
> Foster's original UFC 103 opponent, Paul Daley, was pulled from the bout in favor of replacing the injured Mike Swick against Martin Kampmann on the televised main card.
> 
> ...


http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Rick-Story-steps-in-to-face-Brian-Foster-at-UFC-103.html


----------



## Huertafan1981 (Jul 16, 2008)

I see franklin taking this for sure. Belfort is going to come out strong and get dragged to the later round by franklin. Rich will then move in, and its over from there.Not sure how old Belfort is, but im guessing rich is a bit older, so he may have some experience over Belfort.But its mma, might go either way.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Belfort's 32, Rich is 35 next month. Vitor started fighting in 1996 and Rich started in 2000. Vitor and 26 fights, while Rich has 26.

This fight just gets harder and harder to break down.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Belfort's 32, Rich is 35 next month. Vitor started fighting in 1996 and Rich started in 2000. Vitor and 26 fights, while Rich has 26.
> 
> This fight just gets harder and harder to break down.


Here...this should help...Vitor = Brazilian...Rich < Brazilian fighters

:thumb02:


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Its going to be a standup brawl and I can't wait to watch it


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

As mentioned in another thread, Vitor's sub defence, transitions and top positioning are all very good. His submissions, however, aren't quite worthy of his black belt.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 103...interesting card...battle of the oldies..*

...I think the main event will be very interesting. Franklin is gaining ground and with his new "Anderson" edge, he will be a handful. The Phenom has been doing well as of late but Franklin has faced much stiffer competition recently. I think Rich is a more intelligent fighter but if the violent hands of the ol' Vitor show up, it could get ugly for Franklin real quick. 
...Cro-Cop & Dos Santos will be a barnburner. Dos Santos is a good, aggressive striker but Cro-Cop is one of the greatest strikers ever. Trying to outstrike a better striker is fireworks in the making. I doubt this fight will go the distance. Someone's gonna get buried.
...Trigg & Koshcheck will be as one-sided as a fat kid on a see-saw. Kosh is gonna stomp a mudhole in Trigg. I see Josh completely overwhelming Trigg inside of 2 rounds in every department...Striking, wrestling & cardio. Trigg might even get put to sleep...


----------



## DangerDanger (Sep 11, 2009)

anyone else think this is the lamest ufc event of the year?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

DangerDanger said:


> anyone else think this is the lamest ufc event of the year?


...What up new guy. As a long-time fan of the sport, I don't see anything _lame_ about watching a few pioneers of the sport go out there and still compete...


----------



## DangerDanger (Sep 11, 2009)

rephrasing it to:

Anyone else feel like this is the least exciting ufc event of the year?


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm not as excited as I have been about others. That doesn't mean that it won't be good. Most of the time big hype fights don't live up to it.

And it's always easier to get hyped when the guys talk nothing but pure shit about each other for the months leading up to it. These just don't have that element.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think this will be good card. They can't all be great cards, people need time off every now and again. It'll be intresting because it's been a long time since I've seen Belfort fight.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

cleaned up and updated


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

It's going to be a great night of fights..

I'm excited to see Cro Cop fight again and the return of The Phenom


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I wasn't to hot about this card and once Swick got hurt that really hurt the card butmy excitment has managed to be rekindled by the countdowns and such.I think the main events could be good fights and Franca/Griffin are always in good fights.Trigg/Koscheck could be a dud but I havent seen a Trigg fight except Trigg/Hughes 2 and Trigg/GSP.Have no idea about Daley but from what I have heard Kampman and Daley should be good.Plus we are promised at least 7 fights so that is a plus and I am looking forward to this card more than 104 so.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

DangerDanger said:


> rephrasing it to:
> 
> Anyone else feel like this is the least exciting ufc event of the year?


it sure hasn't dissappointed yet, just cause they aren't as famous as the others, doesn't mean it won't be good

4 Example, GSP's famous, but I find his rcent fights pretty boring


----------



## ufc87 (Sep 20, 2009)

*UFC 103 Fight Videos*

Awesome event....loved it....watch it on http://www.mmajunkies.blogspot.com


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Vitor 'The Phenom' Belfort is back!

I'm so excited


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Look, I'm a Franklin fan, and I was a bit disgusted last night. However, does Belfort beating Franklin justify him as _being back_? Franklin was a champion at one time, but that's been long gone, and even as a Franklin fan, I didn't even see him as a contender before Belfort.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> Look, I'm a Franklin fan, and I was a bit disgusted last night. However, does Belfort beating Franklin justify him as _being back_? Franklin was a champion at one time, but that's been long gone, and even as a Franklin fan, I didn't even see him as a contender before Belfort.


yes it does...especially when you couple it with the destruction of Matt Lindland. 

It isn't about who he beats as much as how he does it. For all intents and purposes, Vitor is back.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Belfort gave an interview about how his karate helped him prepare and end this fight quickly. It was short but it was cool to see his precision and footwork for the few minutes he fought. I don't know what is going on here but it looks like he is combining karate with boxing and that would be deadly to anyone in the MW division--just like A.Silva and Machida have blended different styles into one striking arsenal (Muay Thai, TKD, karate, kickboxing).


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SSD said:


> Belfort gave an interview about how his karate helped him prepare and end this fight quickly. It was short but it was cool to see his precision and footwork for the few minutes he fought. I don't know what is going on here but it looks like he is combining karate with boxing and that would be deadly to anyone in the MW division--just like A.Silva and Machida have blended different styles into one striking arsenal (Muay Thai, TKD, karate, kickboxing).


good info...wasn't aware of that.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Rafael dos Anjos defeated Robert Emerson
Vladimir Matyushenko defeated Igor Pokrajac
Eliot Marshall defeated Jason Brilz
Ricky Story defeated Brian Foster
Nik Lentz defeated Rafaello Oliveira
Jim Miller defeated Steve Lopez
Tomasz Drwal defeated Drew McFedries
Efrain Escudero defeated Cole Miller
Tyson Griffin defeated Hermes Franca
Josh Koscheck defeated Frank Trigg
Paul Daley defeated Martin Kampmann
Junior dos Santos defeated Mirko Filipovic
Vitor Belfort defeated Rich Franklin


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

im really excited to see Vitor fight again!


----------

